# this guy seems to be ahead of the curve



## Ready4Nukes (Oct 2, 2013)

A friend told me about a site where this guy, Phil, blogs about all things survival / prep. He is a little out there, and it seems apparent that either he doesn't use spell-check, or he hasn't passed the 2nd grade. However, he has a lot of good ideas about different things to stock up on I would have never otherwise considered until I read his site.

Again, take it with a grain of salt...sift through the crazy to find the brilliance.

The site is Destiny Disaster

Hope some of you are able to glean some good ideas from it!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

All that Mountain Dew stash tells me he's a Pothead and won't be getting off the couch. Not to mention the munchie stash either.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

That guy is for sure eating the special brownies.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

_JESUS!_ The guy had better have a best friend who's a dentist!!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Post Apocalypse, anybody who's wearing Old Spice, or Drakkar... Yeah. I'm gonna shoot you on that principal alone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Post Apocalypse, anybody who's wearing Old Spice, or Drakkar... Yeah. I'm gonna shoot you on that principal alone.


You're gonna shoot old timers who refuse to leave their Old Spice behind?

I'll shoot back, pal. :mrgreen:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

What if the Old Spice was a father's day gift from your kids?

I mean really, has any man EVER bought his own Old Spice? Ever?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> What if the Old Spice was a father's day gift from your kids?
> 
> I mean really, has any man EVER bought his own Old Spice? Ever?


You've got a point there... And possibly a vengeful child!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok so I totally could not help this, sitting in my bathroom right now. One thing I have to say is Old Spice has a LOOOONNNNGGGG shelf life. pretty sure this is about 7 to 10 years old....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> ok so I totally could not help this, sitting in my bathroom right now. One thing I have to say is Old Spice has a LOOOONNNNGGGG shelf life. pretty sure this is about 7 to 10 years old....
> 
> View attachment 2981


Oh my dear god. My dad had a bottle like that when I was a kid and lived at home, and that wasn't any time recently.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Post Apocalypse, anybody who's wearing Old Spice, or Drakkar... Yeah. I'm gonna shoot you on that principal alone.


I'd have to add Polo to that list. My Aqua Velva's OK though right?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Do they still make English Leather?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

A few names before it was "Old Spice" 

View attachment 2989
View attachment 2990


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, if everyone's going to have BO if TSHTF, Old Spice might be a nice barter item. Might make a HECK of a Father's Day gift then!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

That's why I've stocked up soap and about to make my own.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Soap making is on my mile long list of things to learn. Some day! Meanwhile, I gleefully indulge in the many local soaps I find.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I have bought OS, and I have some sitting next to the High Karate somewhere in the bathroom closet.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> OK, I have bought OS, and I have some sitting next to the High Karate somewhere in the bathroom closet.


All you need is a bottle of Canoe and a polyester leisure suit to complete the ensemble. I may now have to crank up the BeeGees greatest hits.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

_LMAO!_ I haven't even heard most of these names in 30+ years! And "Sex Panther"... :shock:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I spelled it wrong, but here is a commercial from Hai Karate...


----------

